# what sort of platy is this?



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Bare with me here,
I got this platy off my friend for free the other day, it looks cool but i cant think what its called.
All i know is that its a female and its cute  It has a reddish orangey tail and blacky dark greeny freckles all over its body, i hope it aint a cross breed between a molly and a platy  
Here is some webcam pics because the camera broke. So bare with me on this one!!
The unknown platy 



I couldnt resist putting extra pics of the fish, i finally managed to get a danio and the platy, yay for me


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Do u just have one danio because they really should be in schools.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

maybe a tuxedo of some kind???


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

FishCrazy1234 said:


> Do u just have one danio because they really should be in schools.


What does this have to do with the question?

Platys are hard to I.D. because they are so crossbred. It has tuxedo tendancies (fishboy) but no way to be sure unless you bought from a breeder.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

FishCrazy1234 said:


> Do u just have one danio because they really should be in schools.


have you ever heard of something called 'read my sig' that might help a little bit


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I have them- theyre extremely popular in asia. They are called 'ginger platys' as a rough translation from cantonese, i think theyre half tuxedo half something else- theyre qute, yes


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Hm.. Asia sounds nice. I'm currently learning Japanese (Or trying) and I plan to move there within the next 10-15 years. 

Sorry. That was WAY off topic. 

That is a pretty little platy. I saw a completely blueish green platy at Wal-mart that I wanted to buy.. -chuckles- Maybe when I set up a new tank I'll do that.. It would be neat to breed platies again.. Along with the new mollies.. and Guppies.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hes a nice looking platty - I like that color!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

*she*....lol, i might get rid of my danios because 2 of them died last night while i was doing a water change, when i took them out they were all bleeding badly under their necks, poor sods!  so yeah i may exachange them for 2 more platys


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Judging by the body shape, it looks to me to be a Variatus Platy. I haven't seen that color variety before, though. Very pretty fish.
Tony


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I am also going to go with the variatus. The elongated body shape brings me to this conclusion.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

is that variety common in the states/ europe?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Im sure it is, even though ive never been there


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

yup, it's variatus. it has the swordtail shape and the platy look with a mix between the 2 in size, i like them


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i gave you this on the other forum, but i thought it might be useful for other people:

http://www.thegoldfishbowl.co.uk/atlas.cgi...eciliidae+Platy

But i agree with simpte that they are hard to id because most livebearers have been cross-breed 

- Jonno


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

It is called a calico platy at my lfs


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, that's pretty unique! I really like it.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

in hong kong theyre the most popular livebearer around. They are so common and so cheap that a pack of 20 could be cheaper than 4 bags of feeder goldfish. Sadly people use the uglies and deformed to feed oscars.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool thanks people, there are 3 of them now


----------

